# anyone ever grow morels?



## tc fish bum (May 26, 2014)

just bought 20 acres in northern mi. its got 3 or so acres of swamp/low land ideal by the looks of it for mushrooms. I have found a few morels in it, but I was thinking of growing some from spore spawn. has anyone had success with this?


----------



## mdboatbum (May 26, 2014)

Can you cultivate morels? I thought it was difficult/impossible, and that's why they're so expensive. Took this at a grocery store in Pittsburgh to send my wife. told her I was getting a few pounds for soup.













IMG_0570.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ May 26, 2014


----------



## tc fish bum (May 26, 2014)

WOW,WOW they are $40lb here. did they come with a tv or something for 219 a lb? WOW that hurts


----------



## smoking b (May 26, 2014)

There are places online that claim to sell spore kits that are "guaranteed to work" I have 2 friends that refused to listen to me & each ordered a kit from different places & followed the directions to a T.  As of 4 - 5 years the total number of mushrooms harvested is zero...

That is my experience with growing them...


----------



## tc fish bum (May 27, 2014)

did they try morels? I work with a guy who tried the stump/oyster and shitaki and got a grand total of 0. just doing the research now with the hopes that someone has figured it out. would be nice touch to the farm though. already has an orchard, wine grapes,  a acre and half garden, blackberry/raspberry, rubarb, and asparagus going


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

tc fish bum said:


> did they try morels? I work with a guy who tried the stump/oyster and shitaki and got a grand total of 0. just doing the research now with the hopes that someone has figured it out. would be nice touch to the farm though. already has an orchard, wine grapes,  a acre and half garden, blackberry/raspberry, rubarb, and asparagus going


Yeah the ones they both tried to grow were morels - one guy even built a raised bed & spent a lot of money on sterilized soil etc. Neither guy ever got any mushrooms to grow though...


----------



## matt-n (May 27, 2014)

Your best bet is to look into cloning any of the mushrooms you already have. You can google the process, it's confusing and a decent amount of work, but looking at the cost, well worth the time.


----------



## dcarch (May 27, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Yeah the ones they both tried to grow were morels - one guy even built a raised bed & spent a lot of money on sterilized soil etc. Neither guy ever got any mushrooms to grow though...


I have done a bit of research, What I found so far is that no one has been able to grow any.

So the *morel *of the story, don't waste your money on those spore kits.

dcarch :-)


----------



## tc fish bum (May 27, 2014)

ok next question, has any one ever grown or know some one who grew other types of mushrooms ie; oyster, button, ect ect.


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2014)

Shiitakes aren't that hard to grow we've done them in logs


----------



## dave17a (May 31, 2014)

Just go look forem. Lots esier.


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 10, 2015)

the only successful growers were scientists that I know of, and unfortunately the fruit had little of the taste of a good morel and the idea was scrapped for the time being. watched it on nova or one of those shows years back. maybe there has been some advancements, but at least at that time that's where they were.


----------



## heymirth (Aug 11, 2015)

I have a cottage in Kalkaska Mi,,, I do a lot of Morel hunting in Rapid City/ Traverse City area all spring.  I have tried numerous times to transplant soil and move spores and have never (in 15yrs) never had a Morel pop up.


----------



## msuiceman (Aug 11, 2015)

i have some land in the gaylord area... almost none on my land, but two miles down the street on some state land there is good picking. its amazing how localized it can be.


----------



## Meatybarbie (May 21, 2019)

To be honest, if you want sucess all you need to do is to purchase some morel mushroom growing kit, follow instructions by creating a likeable environment and have lots of patience.

The high cost of this meaty mush is a s a result of it hard growing and long time of maturity.

Lastly, Good luck!


----------

